# Earn Cash Rewards For Breeding Native Fish!



## aquariumaddict

The NFC Offers Cash Rewards To Native Fish Breeders!

More than 20 percent of the world’s known 10,000 freshwater fish species have become extinct or imperiled in recent decades. In the United States, 303 fish species, or 37 percent of the freshwater fish fauna, are at risk of extinction; 17 species have already gone extinct, mostly in this century. (Source: Nature Conservancy).

In order to raise people awareness of the plight of our native fish, the NFC has started a grass roots program aimed at the very people who have an interest in fish and fishkeeping.

It is estimated that nearly 26 million Americans have a fish tank in their homes. Many of these people are experienced fishkeepers who have been keeping and breeding fish from such exotic locals as South America, Asia and Africa.

Unfortunately, North America’s fish have gone virtually unnoticed in the fish keeping hobby. “The fact that our native fish are so underappreciated has allowed many of them to slip to the brink of extinction almost unnoticed.” The goal of the NFC’s Breeder’s Award Program is to try and focus the fishkeeping communities’ attention on the amazing fish that North America has to offer. In the process, it is hoped, that more people will become aware of the threats that our native fish are facing and aide in the effort to help conserve one of our most amazing natural resources.

In return for breeding target fish, the participants will be awarded points. These points will be added to their points bank and when they reach a certain level, can be used to buy a cash reward from the BAP store.

“Most fishkeepers keep and breed fish out of their love for the hobby but breeding fish can be both expensive and time consuming. The BAP store is our way of trying to assist successful breeders with maintaining and expanding their breeding setups.”

If you’d like to learn more about the NFC’s Breeder’s Award Program or, if you’d like to make a financial contribution, please visit their website at: http://www.nativefish.org

The Native Fish Conservancy (NFC) is a 501c3 non-profit organization dedicated to the conservation, study and preservation of our native fishes and the watersheds they inhabit.


----------



## fish_doc

Part of this "lack of awareness" in the aquarium hobby is because in many areas you need a fishing license in order to catch them for your tank. Then it confuses many on if you need one or not every year until they die.


----------



## specialname76

and in a thought where would i go to find the breeders programs need for the almost species that need help? and where would i get a pair to help for breeding? i dont ifsh will not obtain a fishing license to do for the sake of the hobby, besides if i cant catch with a net it aint gonna happen.


----------



## Lisachromis

Also, in many areas it's illegal to sell native fish, so some people are not as willing to breed them for that reason.


----------



## shev

eliminate unwanted competitiion = fish the non-natives.

what I do.


----------



## euRasian32

i agree w/everyone

I grew up by a main river and now reside here again. Water changes would be a snap with 2x 5gallon buckets. I'm going to try to find some info about my area/EastCoast. 

What would be the step after breeding is successful? Release back into the wild? If I got the okay I'd do it for free.


----------



## ijedic

Thanks for the link, that was interesting! The only natives I have are gambusia holbrooki (Eastern Moquitofish), only problem is that so many have bred them, they are excluded from BAP. It would be interesting to see how many people keep natives and what kind. Have fun, Shannon


----------



## Ownager2004

What do they want you to do with the fry after you breed them? Just try to give them to other people and raise awareness about them or what? It doesn't sound like a well thought out plan...

edit: I think the restrictions such as not being allowed to sell native fish is one of the main reasons they aren't raised in aquariums around the world.


----------



## aquariumaddict

Hi everyone,

I appreciate your interest and your questions are good ones.

The rules on collecting native fish very from state to state but we will be happy to point you to the rules regarding your state. In most cases you will need a fishing liscense but these can usually be had for under $20

The NFC also has an excellent trading post with many members who would be willing to help you to obtain fish.

If you'd like to learn more, we have a free email list through Yahoo.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Nativefishconservancy/

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Damon

Your local fish club should be able to provide you with more info about native fish and whether its ok or not to breed them. Many have thier own breeding programs with awards given for so many doccumented spawns. Those in S.W. Ohio can check out the Greater Cincinnati Aquarium Society.


----------



## fish_doc

Its not the fry they are intrested in. They want you to log all aspects of getting the fish to breed. Then they share that info with all their readers. Its a great way to get your name published in the world of fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I'm a NANFA ( North American Native Fishes Association ) member and also on the NFC list linked to in addict's last post.
These guys are some of the most advanced aquarists I've ever known. Nowadays it's child's play to look in a book or on the web to get detailed information about any of thousands of exotic fish species from around the globe, but info about North America's fishes is very hard to find and rather thin. In many ways, keeping native fish is like going back in time, and those who keep them are modern pioneers of a sort, exploring the last great fishkeeping frontier.
Not a month goes by without a NFC or NANFA person making a major discovery, and those discoveries are usually well-documented and distributed. I've made a few myself. The problem is that there aren't enough of us, so the going is very slow.
The BAP is only one of many projects the NFC has going, by the way, but it's an important one.
As Addict said, the members frequently mail fish to each other. Those who are concerned about not being able to sell fry should remember that the sale of fry is usually illegal only in those areas where the species naturally occurs, and even then only if anyone bothers to check. This is good news, for if I sent some Flagfin Shiners to someone in Oregon, for example, he cold sell his fry all he wanted since the Flagfin is an Alabama/Mississippi fish not found or protected in Oregon.
The goal is to learn more about the keeping and spawning of native north american fish. The NFC has a goal of protecting these species, and while protecting the natural habitat goes a very long way toward that end, it's nice to have a plan-B. Learning how to breed these fish will allow many hobbyists around the world ( USA fish are very popular aquarium species in other countries where THEY are exotic ) to keep these fish, saving them in case of the worst. It's a huge undertaking, and every little bit of info added to the knowledge base helps. We just need more people working on the project by spawning native fishes and reporting the findings.
Some fish can be had on Aquabid, which has recently added an entire new catagory for US Natives. I've even sold some there, but I usually trade my local species from the local species of someone in another part of the country. ( Kordon breathing bags are the BEST! )
No matter where you are, there are probably some fish living nearby which are perfectly suitable as aquarium species, and possibly highly desirable. We have many fish in this country which rival and surpass the colors of most of the fish you'll find in your local fish shop. The best part is that it's very likely that very little is known about those fish, so you have now an excellent opportunity to study them, contribute to science, get published in journals and even popular fish magazines, and get BAP points. What's not to love? Keeping natives is still very rewarding even without all that stuff.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Ownager2004 said:


> .
> 
> edit: I think the restrictions such as not being allowed to sell native fish is one of the main reasons they aren't raised in aquariums around the world.


No, the reason is that the fishfarmers and hobbyists have very little idea of just how to breed them. That's what this is all about in the first place. There are plenty of native fish commonly seen in the hobby right now which have no restrictions on them whatsoever, and the same would be true for any species we can figure out how to mass-produce.



ijedic said:


> Thanks for the link, that was interesting! The only natives I have are gambusia holbrooki (Eastern Moquitofish), only problem is that so many have bred them, they are excluded from BAP. It would be interesting to see how many people keep natives and what kind. Have fun, Shannon


You're in Tennesee? Jackpot! TN has the highest number of fish species in the country, which is around 400. Many of these species are very interesting and highly desirable, and many more are very interesting scientifically. Wherever you are in TN, there are probably 50 species within an hour's drive.


----------



## specialname76

where is the list to find species that need help? how do you obtain a pair to help raise? it is easier for me to obtain from someone who has some then to fish for what i know nothing about or what i am seeing. and anyway youll have to maintain a large tank for most anyway. Gooduck


----------



## aquariumaddict

Actually, there are many colorful natives that don't need a large tank.

Here's three that can be kept in a 10 gallon:
The golden topminnow (FUNDULUS CHRYSOTUS)
http://tinyurl.com/d4r5j

The flagfish (Jordanella floridae)
http://tinyurl.com/9lxsa

The bluefin killifish (Lucania goodei)
http://tinyurl.com/7h534

There are many, many more.

Jon


----------



## fishboy

oldsalt have you ever kept wild pumpkin seed panfish? I think i could catch those and raise them if i had a bigger tank


----------



## TheOldSalt

Pumkinseeds are a favorite among native fish fanciers. I've kept them, but not in any big way. I e-know lots of people who keep them all the time and breed them, but they never were a big favorite of mine personally. Keeping them is pretty easy.


----------



## ijedic

TheOldSalt said:


> No, the reason is that the fishfarmers and hobbyists have very little idea of just how to breed them. That's what this is all about in the first place. There are plenty of native fish commonly seen in the hobby right now which have no restrictions on them whatsoever, and the same would be true for any species we can figure out how to mass-produce.
> 
> 
> 
> You're in Tennesee? Jackpot! TN has the highest number of fish species in the country, which is around 400. Many of these species are very interesting and highly desirable, and many more are very interesting scientifically. Wherever you are in TN, there are probably 50 species within an hour's drive.


 Northern Middle Tennessee, Greenbrier to be exact. My son gave me my gambusia for Mother's day last year. They bred all summer in my pond. He got them from a creek in Sumner County. Have a great week, Shannon


----------



## TheOldSalt

Oh, yes; lots of good stuff in that area! Take a look and be amazed.


----------

